# Things that you don't like about AEW?



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

-Cutler in a match on their very first Dynamite; 
-Thinking that advertising Jericho on commentary will bring in more viewers;
-Brandi Rhodes getting multiple storylines without any closure;
-The Preshow of the very first Fyter Fest;
-The librarians;
-Putting Jericho’s friend on the main-event of Dynamite;
-Janela still being put in a main event position on Dynamite;
-Cody always getting the big moments;
-Moxley’s disappointing run as champion and lack of major storyline;
-Archer’s complete lack of direction after losing to Cody;
-Darby still in the shadow of Cody despite winning the TNT championship;
-The Big Swole vs Baker match in the dentist office to open a PPV;
-Matt Hardy teleporting;
-Cassidy winning his feud against Jericho;
-Always opening Dynamite with a tag match. 

Probably forgot a few but these are some of the things that led me lose hope in the product. What are yours?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Threads like this make me lose hope in humanity.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lose hope I mean it's a good show most weeks. If you were hoping for it to bring wrestling back to glory and take over the industry you were bound to be disappointed.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> -Cutler in a match on their very first Dynamite;
> -Thinking that advertising Jericho on commentary will bring in more viewers;
> -Brandi Rhodes getting multiple storylines without any closure;
> -The Preshow of the very first Fyter Fest;
> ...


I've never lost hope because the positive far outweighs the negatives.AEW puts out a show I can watch all the way through I can't do that with WWE or anything else. 

They have plenty that can improve but I enjoy 90% of what they do.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The show is good most weeks.

However, MLW managing to sign Mil Muertes is giving me pause in terms of praising AEW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine losing hope in a company within a few months of it's first ever show, only to then sign up to a wrestling forum 12 months later telling us that you still watch a show you have no hope in and are still SO interested in something you have no hope in that you love taking your own time out to post about it.

I assume the schools are on their Christmas holidays?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Good thread idea that could stimulate some real conversation, although I’m sure you will be called a troll or whatever.

Actually, that word doesn’t get bandied around as much as it used to. I think people have realised that not being impressed with AEW isn’t some bizarre state to be in, which is interesting in itself.

For me, and this is going to sound like a weird one, was when PAC vs. Page was canceled for Double or Nothing. Something about it was weird and off. The Meltzer lines about it just didn’t make any sense. And he would know. Looking back, it’s clearly just Meltzer spin and I wasn’t prepared for him to be a PR guy for them at the time. The whole “PAC can’t lose since he’s Dragon Gate Champion” was just pure shit. PAC shouldn’t have been losing anyway. There are always ways around that sort of thing too. The whole way that unfolded was just a big warning sign that this company isn’t going to know how to book. I felt so alone then, but I knew it in my bones, haha.

Then the actual Double or Nothing show itself. The Battle Royal for a World Title shot featuring Glacier on the pre-show. Bad impression. Then I remember I just couldn’t get through Omega and Jericho. It was just too much. I wore the blame for that myself and told myself I’d go back and give it another chance, but I just didn’t.

Then it was the smugness in the unprofessionalism of Joey Janela at FyterFest or Fight for the Fallen or whatever it was. Then it was the broken promises from Cody and the company. And them not signing a top star outside Moxley really chapped me. Especially when Punk should have been a slam-dunk.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> -Cutler in a match on their very first Dynamite;
> -Thinking that advertising Jericho on commentary will bring in more viewers;
> -Brandi Rhodes getting multiple storylines without any closure;
> -The Preshow of the very first Fyter Fest;
> ...


You are clueless lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The first battle royal really ruined any hope I had in aew being anything else than a WWE knockoff.
A guy with no legs, a guy pouring oil on himself, orange Cassidy and jelly janella. Enough said.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

La Parka said:


> The first battle royal really ruined any hope I had in aew being anything else than a WWE knockoff.
> A guy with no legs, a guy pouring oil on himself, orange Cassidy and jelly janella. Enough said.


It’s so weird because as much as it does remind you of WWE, you would never see any of that in the WWE. Well, the baby oil would be reserved for writers. But they wouldn’t even touch the rest.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

La Parka said:


> The first battle royal really ruined any hope I had in aew being anything else than a WWE knockoff.
> A guy with no legs, a guy pouring oil on himself, orange Cassidy and jelly janella. Enough said.


My answer, too.

They blew it in record time. Quite the accomplishment, really. They lost half their viewers in a matter of weeks because of stuff like this.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Lose hope I mean it's a good show most weeks. If you were hoping for it to bring wrestling back to glory and take over the industry you were bound to be disappointed.


We were hoping for what the owner literally described the company to be. A true alternative to the WWE that was more serious and whatnot.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two things for me personally. 

1. Covid era
I loved the show up until Covid took away fans. I loved everything about it, and then after the fans left they really changed a lot, and it became more about comedy and jokes. Still has some bright spots that I enjoy, but its changed a lot. 

2. Jericho anniversary and 1 year anniversary show 
They sucked. Like really really sucked, and really took me out and made me see some of their flaws more openly.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Jericho turning Dynamite into SNL and bringing down MJF with him
Tony Khans fetish with tag teams... and putting nonsensical random teams together like kiss and janela, or miro and kip
Storylines that just randomly halt without explanation
Orange Cassidey having 50/50 matches with elite talent
Marko Stunt
Camera zooming in on Sonny Kiss shaking his ass... I dont need to see that shit
Moxley boring and uneventful title run
Omegas entrance by Justin Roberts
Junior H and his wife hogging all the good storylines
Janellas body in the main event
Big Swole... something about her just pisses me off
bloated roster... too much shit going on with mediocre talent...hard to follow or care
6 man gymnastics matches
inner circle being treated like nwo... no one gives a shit anymore who is going to join the group or if they break up
pointless veteran managers that dont actually do anything like arn anderson, tully and jake
matt hardy... any version of him thats not a normal person
darby sitting in the stands every week.... shit is just lame with that goofy look of his trying to act all serious
entire womans division... what a waste of time
vanilla ass shawn spears... what a waste of money signing him
the old geezer in SCU that does the stupid dance with the microphone stand
anjelicos stupid ass dance


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> You are clueless lol.


Care to say about what? I'm in the business (So obviously have a clue) and totally agree with him


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Im editing this. Say things you don't like about AEW. Lose hope is being dramatic. Its a fucking wrestling company. Let it make mistakes,


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Nothing since I still watch it every week.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

How rare it is to have a non-PPV match where you instantly don't know who's going to win.
Not enough storylines and character building on dark.
Protecting the wrong people. You don't need to put Avalon and Cutler on a streak. They have a stacked enough roster where they can sacrifice some guys. Guys like Starks shouldn't be beating jobber after jobber unless for storyline and character reasons and to establish finishers.
Not protecting some people. Top Flight stands to lose 4 in a row. Orange Cassidy is losing too much after beating Jericho.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd say that the pessimistic, vocal minority that endlessly spams their complaints about an entertaining product where those folks hope to have a negative echo chamber is easily at the top of my most disliked list relating to AEW.



Mr316 said:


> -Cutler in a match on their very first Dynamite;
> -Thinking that advertising Jericho on commentary will bring in more viewers;
> -Brandi Rhodes getting multiple storylines without any closure;
> -The Preshow of the very first Fyter Fest;
> ...


This bolded part implies that I'm "losing hope in the product," which is absolutely not true.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> This bolded part implies that I'm "losing hope in the product," which is absolutely not true.


Not sure if you saw the original title before Fire changed it. It was along the lines of "What made you lose hope in AEW?", the part you bolded was relevant to that.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Cody
The Dumb Fucks


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

too many to remember, and i'm too lazy to list them all.
but it all can be summed up to two things
1-Booking
2-Talent choices

ps: don't let people discourage you from stating your opinion.
as long you don't use personal insults toward forum users, then you're free to say whatever you want
also, if you got a smartass comment from a fanboy, don't be annoyed
it's just their way of trying to drive away people who have legitimate criticisms


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

The fact that they have more clowns than stars on their roster and every week seem hellbent on showcasing these clowns more than they do their stars...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

1. Everything and everyone has to try and be a little bit funny, and most of them fail at it. 
2. Trying to make everything important and everyone look strong makes nothing important and nobody looks really strong.
3. Having to bury absolutely everyone with bad losses or embarrassing events occurring before trying to build them up.
4. Not capitalizing on Hangmans popularity, Scorpio Sky after his Cody match and Jungle Boy after his Jericho match.
5. The referees trying to get themselves noticed.
6. Some of the roster are just embarrassing.
7. Acting like they're going to push ex-WWE stars better but doing sweet fuck all with most of them.

Hey look, I was able to name almost double the amount of things I like about AEW in the other thread..


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

- Cody Rhodes, stop trying to present yourself as a credible top guy, you always have and always will be a midcarder. Just because you've got the creative control to present yourself as credible doesn't make it true.

- Too many subtle jabs at WWE and trying too hard to seem cool to the hardcore fans, talking about "bad creative" and other insider terms takes people out of the product.

- Too many people have the same gimmicks, that they're really good at wrestling, and those that try to have a character along with it fail miserably, because they aren't believable. Guys like The Young Bucks, Kenny Omega, and Hangman Page would be jobbers in the golden age of wrestling, none of them look threatening, none of them look like they could kick your arse, they're all too small.

- Lack of discipline, this doesn't just go for AEW but wrestling in general. If you're going to be in the wrestling business, you need some fucking discipline and you need to look the fucking part. Unless it's part of your gimmick and character, you have no excuses as a professional wrestler to fucking be fat, wrestlers aren't supposed to be fat, they're supposed to look like studs, they're supposed to look like athletes. Put some time into the gym, eat the right things and maybe guys like Joey Janela would actually look fucking credible compared to being the fat sack of shit that he is.

- The fanbase, it's the worst on Reddit, they have to praise every little thing that AEW do because it's not "Le evil Fed" even when a lot of it has been fucking awful.


- Pushing the wrong fucking guys, Omega isn't gonna draw new people in, people are gonna take one look at Kenny and go "this is what a pro wrestler is nowadays? Fucking pathetic."


Erik. said:


> Imagine losing hope in a company within a few months of it's first ever show, only to then sign up to a wrestling forum 12 months later telling us that you still watch a show you have no hope in and are still SO interested in something you have no hope in that you love taking your own time out to post about it.
> 
> I assume the schools are on their Christmas holidays?


When the company hasn't lived up to what they said they were going to be, people have every right to criticise.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Then don't fucking watch....

I don't understand people like you who don't like something and still watch it just to be able to shit on it.

You have of course all the rights to don't like it but for me it's so fucked up to do what you're doing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> When the company hasn't lived up to what they said they were going to be, people have every right to criticise.


I assume you didn't see the thread title before the edit.

It was originally things that made him lose hope with the company. Most of which happened within the first 2 months of the company existing. Yet, here he is. 19 months later, STILL watching. still caring enough to post a thread about it that must have taken him about 5 minutes of his time.

You know when I lost hope with the WWE? 4 years ago.

You know how many threads I have started in the WWE sections within that time? None.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

- The fanbase/superfans. An absolute hivemind that goes ballistic if you criticize anything AEW does

- Cody rHHHodes and his pathetic desire to prove he's not bottom barrel trash

- Too many Indy jobbers no one gives a sh*t about

- Pathetic jabs at WWE

- Flippy stuff and sh*tty/no selling everywhere

- Stupid storylines

- Old has-beens that go over younger talents


And much more...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Biggest dislike (that covers a lot of the smaller ones) Cody Rhodes.
The WWE bashing from former WWE employees.
Lack of structure
Blatant lying to fans e.g. "We´re sports based", and "There´s 3, maybe 4 WWE talent we want"


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

The things I don't like about AEW is OC, Nyla, Sonny, Janela, the terrible comedy by MJF and Jericho and all of the tag matches, also can't stand the young bucks and their super kick spam


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Then don't fucking watch....
> 
> I don't understand people like you who don't like something and still watch it just to be able to shit on it.
> 
> You have of course all the rights to don't like it but for me it's so fucked up to do what you're doing.


Because I’ve been watching wrestling since I’m a kid. I totally lost interest in WWE and I did have a lot of hope that AEW would produce a show that I could really enjoy. It started off pretty good (far from perfect but good) but now it’s turning out to be a huge disappointment for me. So AEW was for me kind of the last hope when it comes to watching a great wrestling product in primetime TV. 

You need to undertand that people here that are trashing the product are not trashing it for the fun of trashing it. We’re just disappointed because we know it could of been SO MUCH better.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Way too much but I guess ill say self sabotaging anything exciting they have going for them and constantly killing their own momentum


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

-Celebrity involvement. Shaq, Tyson, Snoop Dogg, probably others I'm forgetting
-Dark pushing 3 hours some weeks. Ain't nobody got time for a 3 hour B show.
-Really, really bad refereeing
-JR's commentary (I've been saying it since the first live show he did for NJPW/ROH... he's washed up)
-The notion that Sting should be wrestling at 62 with a serious neck injury in his last match
-any and all musical segments
-every wedding segment in the history of any wrestling show
-Impact crossover does nothing for either company
-Jericho has gone full on midlife crisis
-Their rankings system is seemingly arbitrary and meaningless
-Hornswoggle being on my TV for any reason for any amount of time
-Work rate is not as good as NJPW or ROH (Final Battle KILLED IT last night)


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

My biggest complaint with the company is that every match has to go 20 minutes and every wrestler has to get their shit in regardless of circumstance. Fix that and a lot of complaints downstream of that problem (such as the overdone "everyone get together and catch a guy doing a flip" spot) get resolved


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

The only things that bother me in AEW is having geeks like Jelly and Sonny appearing on Dynamite and always having irrelevant women's matches every single week.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Two things that I don't like

The Senior Circuit. Just too many hasbeens for a small company.It's like a RAW Reunion dragging on for a year.

Too much attention on their rivals. There's a fine line between calling out the competition and obsessing with the competition.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As most of us were mostly positive about this show and even praising before covid. I dont have a lot of faith. For whatever reason this issue has changed many. Even businesses that are making way more money off the pandemic like the game industry seem to have got lazier.


They have gotten much worse since covid but some things never got bette.

Maybe these are some petty reassons but i hate it when wrestling shows have themed names but have zero theme to the show. Dynamite feels generic, dont have a cool name if you wont be behind it.

The look of the show is genric and only worked for don ppv. The lights are all to many miss matches. 

More than anything i hate the endless endless big group matches that are meaningless. Single's storylines are not progressing enough until afew weeks befofe ppv.

I hate how shitty the actual matches are. These guys have no clue how to have a match and tell stories. Endless spots and they dont sell shit.

Excalibur has the worst commentary voice ive ever heard


I hate how cody and brandi are the only 2 used in every fucking segment and thats it. Hardly anyone and its him im these weekly shinning moments. I think he wouldnt trult get over anywhere with out his own booking 


I hate how so many people including people in the company bitch about what they hate and they contiue to do it out of selfish ego because they feel better than the ones before them. This is a big part why i have lost a lot of respect for bucks and cody.


It started out fairly good and i think it will heavily turn around in time and do big things but likely not until crowds


Faith lol


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Its a hard one because some of us have had a crow many times

It is a far better show than anything WWE does in my opinion, there has never been a better time to knock Vince off his perch 

Take in criticism AEW and use in constructively to make a better product


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lose hope in the company? Lol. I think it’s more like AEW has lost hope in fans like yourself OP. They don’t owe you shit.

There is nothing about AEW that has made me lose hope, they put on an awesome show 85%+ of the time and it’s not excruciating to sit through like a RAW or SD.

I have my criticisms but losing hope with a product that has given us more entertainment and a better product in one year than WWE has given in 5-6 years is reaching.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Is there a limit to how many troll posters there can be in each forum lol?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lose hope in the company? Lol. I think it’s more like AEW has lost hope in fans like yourself OP. They don’t owe you shit.
> 
> There is nothing about AEW that has made me lose hope, they put on an awesome show 85%+ of the time and it’s not excruciating to sit through like a RAW or SD.
> 
> I have my criticisms but losing hope with a product that has given us more entertainment and a better product in one year than WWE has given in 5-6 years is reaching.


1.5 million viewers watched their first show and were willing to give them a shot. They lost almost half of these people after just a few weeks. AEW doesn’t owe me or the 600k-700k that no longer watch a thing but they sure as hell should read this thread because it’s mostly why all these people stopped watching.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> 1.5 million viewers watched their first show and were willing to give them a shot. They lost almost half of these people after just a few weeks. AEW doesn’t owe me or the 600k-700k that no longer watch a thing but they sure as hell should read this thread because it’s mostly why all these people stopped watching.


Are you certain that they lost these people? Or maybe they just didn’t feel like watching the talent presented this week? Are you certain those 1.5 million were actually interested or were they just curious WWE loyalists in the beginning? Do you watch on a cable box every week? Do you or this forum contribute to weekly ratings? Do you contribute to PPV buy rates or do you enjoy yourself for free then come on here and say that “buy rates are stagnant”? Do most wrestling fans under 40 contribute to any of these numbers?

You’re generalizing like you know what’s going on in every viewers life. A lot of you do that. From what I can see the fan base enjoys the product for the most part. And this is during the no crowd era we can’t forget that. Crowds are half of the enjoyment that comes from watching the show. Pushing a talent that you don’t like or them making a decision you dont agree with shouldn’t be a reason to “lose hope”. That’s weak minded to me.

If you’re a wrestling fan and you lose hope in AEW compared to WWE or past promotions then just stop watching wrestling all together. There will always be good and bad in every wrestling promotion. TNA had a lot of bad on their show but I didn’t lose hope because there was a lot of good too. And AEW has given us A LOT of good. A shitload in fact. That should be enough for a fan.

I don’t think people who are following the product look at the reasons listed in this thread and throw their hands up in the air saying “That’s it I’m done!!”. If that’s the case then that’s pretty pathetic given what they have been watching for the last 10 years and it’s putting AEW in an impossible spot in the demand for perfection in a wrestling promotion. Those are not the fans that AEW should care about retaining. Good thing that those kinds of fans are minimal.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JeSeGaN said:


> - The fanbase/superfans. An absolute hivemind that goes ballistic if you criticize anything AEW does


Okay, this generalization is an absolute freaking joke right here. The critics are without doubt the worst part relating to AEW. 

It’s not even close too.

Just a take look around this section (or even in this thread alone). They’re so desperate to have a negative hivemind and a big echo chamber on here, but yet they’re the same miserable folks who continue to pretend that the optimistic/positive fans are the ones who “want an echo chamber.” I GUARANTEE you that the criticism and the negative comments on here outnumber the praises along with the positive comments. 

For the record, it’s the critics who are the ones going ballistic whenever the product does something trivial that displeases them. The original title of this thread where everyone who posts here are supposed to explain “what made you lose hope with AEW” is a perfect demonstration of the negative hivemind on here. We’re not the sad bunch on here at all. 

God forbid someone decides to praise something on here about the show without getting questioned or without an argument getting started on here



VIP86 said:


> ps: don't let people discourage you from stating your opinion.
> as long you don't use personal insults toward forum users, then you're free to say whatever you want
> also, if you got a smartass comment from a fanboy, don't be annoyed
> it's just their way of trying to drive away people who have legitimate criticisms.


Okay, if you want to be incredibly ignorant and obnoxious here with these laughable comments, then I’d say it’s only fair for me to make up for these bad flaws on your post by trying to motivate the actual rational/passionate fans on here. 

Don’t let these whining critics discourage you from sharing your optimistic opinions.

As long as you don’t use personal insults toward them, then you’re free to say whatever you want in spite of what these detractors think.

By the way, if you get an arrogant/“smartass” response from a bitter critic, then please try to tolerate it. Let these cynical people get annoyed. 

It’s just their way of driving away passionate fans who would like to be optimistic about the product in (actual) legitimate discussions because they just want to have a negative hivemind, but yet they’re too afraid of admitting it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Their slow development of storylines. So, for example, what is the necessity to continue the rivalry between Spears and Sky after months or Best Friends and PnP after that awesome match?


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> *Excalibur has the worst commentary voice ive ever heard*


Funny as much as I am a critic of the company I actually think he has a good voice for commentary but it's just that his commentary sucks imo. Great voice, horrible execution if that makes sense. 

As far as thread...

My biggest gripes are Marko Stunt even being there (maybe he could be a mascot that always gets his ass kicked...maybe), Sonny Kiss and his soft wrestling style and over the top personality, Jelly Janella and his untrained ass working a match, Orange Cassidy getting a push (I think he has a place as an outside manager or sidekick for comedy spots ONLY) into anything other than a low card jobber or a low card guy who occasionally gets a win over a jobber. I also hate how Cody rHHHodes and Brandphanie have too much time on the show. I, like many others, will never see Cody as a main event guy no matter how much he crams it down our throat. I also hate the way they present and carry the show.

My other gripes are imo they messed up the beginning of the promotion with that stupid Battle Royal for #1 Contender and then had half the guys in it be jokes and not serious. They should have just done a 4 or 8 man tournament for the belt. Omega vs MJF with Omega going over and Jericho vs Page with Jericho going over and Omega vs Jericho Finals with Omega going over. This is kind of nitpicking but they should have had 4 person/team tournaments for all their belts and had them all crowned at the same first event instead of splitting them up like they did. I don't like that almost every match has to be long-ish or their inconsistent storylines. Their referees also are not that great, not a big deal because it's just a ref but still it should count somewhat. The way Aubrey yells "Tag!" just takes me out of the matches. Weird comment but I really like the fat ROH referee, that guy does a good job reffing and when he does counts it gets you into the match because it sounds intense, if I ran a promotion I would poach him to be my main ref. I also don't like how they don't use the good talents they have more often and waste talent. 

I could go on about other things but the above are the things on top of the list for me (and many others by the look of it.) They do do a few things right and are improving in some aspects but I still have a sour taste in my mouth from how they began the promotion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I have my criticisms but losing hope with a product that has given us more entertainment and a better product in one year than WWE has given in 5-6 years is reaching.


See this post and specifically the part I'm responding to is why AEW fans are considered a bad part of AEW.

More entertaining than WWE in 6 years? Let's go with 85% of the shows have been good which I'd strongly disagree with but we'll go with that. Let's also say AEW has done 100 shows

For WWE to tie them they'd need to put on 14 entertaining shows a year. Out of all their TV over the past 6 years with hundreds if not thousands of hours of content you're genuinely going to argue that they've not done 85 good shows in six years whilst a complete amateur in Tony Khan has?



DammitChrist said:


> For the record, it’s the critics who are the ones going ballistic whenever the product does something trivial that displeases them.


Not true, as one of the more vocal critics I've been called morbidly obese, a virgin, been told I have a sad life, limited job options, labelled a miserable cunt, a failed wrestling promoter, failure at life, have had my mental health assessed here twice by members, been diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder on this forum, had another member draw me in an attempt to upset me, had someone imitate my father and even had someone threaten to RAPE MY GIRLFRIEND simply because I don't rate the Dub highly enough.

A former member just last week called an AEW critic a paedophile simply based on what that poster does for a living. You call this person a friend.

All of the circumstances listed above have come from hardcore AEW fans. At worst the critics have Bdon who sometimes takes his hatred of Cody a bit far.

Since FFTG took over FIFTEEN AEW fans have been banned (one permanently) as opposed to just one critic.

Don't forget AEW fans also verbally bashed an elderly ex wrestler with cancer on Twitter because he's a friend of Jim Cornette and Cornette gives AEW poor reviews.

I think saying some of the fanbase can be a bit toxic at times is fair. It's like a cult and not in a good ECW kind of way.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> 1.5 million viewers watched their first show and were willing to give them a shot. They lost almost half of these people after just a few weeks. AEW doesn’t owe me or the 600k-700k that no longer watch a thing but they sure as hell should read this thread because it’s mostly why all these people stopped watching.


Fans like you need to understand how TV and premiers in the modern day work and why a drop after the premier always happens. Ya'll just embarassing yourself with this nonsense.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Fans like you need to understand how TV and premiers in the modern day work and why a drop after the premier always happens. Ya'll just embarassing yourself with this nonsense.


I do understand how TV works. I do understand that the numbers are often higher for the premiere and then goes down but when it comes to actual great shows, very often the numbers grow after the first season. Not the case for AEW. WWE Raw (which in my opinion isn’t a good product) still doubles AEW in viewership despite going head to head with Monday Night Football. 

You are very naive if you think that they could not have hold on to a bigger chunk of the 1.4 million who watched that first episode.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> I do understand how TV works. I do understand that the numbers are often higher for the premiere and then goes down but when it comes to actual great shows, very often the numbers grow after the first season. Not the case for AEW. WWE Raw (which in my opinion isn’t a good product) still doubles AEW in viewership despite going head to head with Monday Night Football.
> 
> You are very naive if you think that they could not have hold on to a bigger chunk of the 1.4 million who watched that first episode.


Punk turns up and I reckon episode 2 is 1.4 or higher.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Punk turns up and I reckon episode 2 is 1.4 or higher.


That’s for sure. But honestly just having a better show, with more exciting stuff happening could of done it. I mean, it still blows my mind to this day that they gave Cutler a match on their very first show. They had 1 year to prepare for this event...it should of been a lot better.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

To the guys arguing about AEW fans vs Da Haterz and which side is worse. Both sides got assholes and good posters. Neither side should act completly innocent, but the fan side does seem to go for the throat a lot with the personal insults. 

Anyways, I like AEW, but yes they 100% could have held on to a bigger chunk of that initial million and a half people that watched the first episode.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See this post and specifically the part I'm responding to is why AEW fans are considered a bad part of AEW.
> 
> More entertaining than WWE in 6 years? Let's go with 85% of the shows have been good which I'd strongly disagree with but we'll go with that. Let's also say AEW has done 100 shows
> 
> ...


It's bullshit that you had to go through any of that.

Even on our cuntiest of days, certain lines should never be crossed.

As always, it's a case of the few sullying the reputation of the many.

Just like a fire, we just need to cut off the oxygen line of attention and acknowledgement to these ass clowns and eventually they'll just whimper off into silence.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> To the guys arguing about AEW fans vs Da Haterz and which side is worse. Both sides got assholes and good posters. Neither side should act completly innocent, but the fan side does seem to go for the throat a lot with the personal insults.


The problem isn’t that “the haters” have a problem with the fans being fans. The problem is that AEW fans getting personal, because you don’t like how the booking is in AEW and you don’t like the shows so they take it personally and go to the extreme which is something “the haters” never do. 




> Anyways, I like AEW, but yes they 100% could have held on to a bigger chunk of that initial million and a half people that watched the first episode.


That’s the thing they could have retained more of those viewers than they did but they turned them off. Tony Khan has shown he’s an amateur at booking and doesn’t say no to the wrestlers’ bad ideas.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

@Ozell Gray good point. I think originally what turned a lot of people off after that first episode was the lack of segments and storylines being made. Everything just seemed to be match match match. I remember watching that first episode and loving the Cody and Sammy match, but then after that it was another long match. And after that another long match. Thats what I think turned some people off after that first episode. I know it almost did to me as well personally.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

The main criticism I have, is the match lengths. I get they want to build up everyone, and let all parties get their stuff in. However I feel like to many matches drag on, which can cause you to lose interest in the match and therefore the outcome of said match.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> @Ozell Gray good point. I think originally what turned a lot of people off after that first episode was the lack of segments and storylines being made. Everything just seemed to be match match match. I remember watching that first episode and loving the Cody and Sammy match, but then after that it was another long match. And after that another long match. Thats what I think turned some people off after that first episode. I know it almost did to me as well personally.


Exactly. And don’t forget that they had plenty of months to prepare this show. The way they booked their first few shows prove that they misunderstood what the mass audience wanted. With that said, they still don’t understand what the mass audience wants because they continu to put people on the show that should NEVER be on it.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> @Ozell Gray good point. I think originally what turned a lot of people off after that first episode was the lack of segments and storylines being made. Everything just seemed to be match match match. I remember watching that first episode and loving the Cody and Sammy match, but then after that it was another long match. And after that another long match. Thats what I think turned some people off after that first episode. I know it almost did to me as well personally.


Agreed. Match after match didn’t capture the casuals in that first episode because they had no stories being told in them. It was just random matches thrown together.

If they would’ve had storylines in that first episode they would’ve retained atleast 1 million viewers.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Exactly. And don’t forget that they had plenty of months to prepare this show. The way they booked their first few shows prove that they misunderstood what the mass audience wanted. With that said, they still don’t understand what the mass audience wants because they continu to put people on the show that should NEVER be on it.





Ozell Gray said:


> Agreed. Match after match didn’t capture the casuals in that first episode because they had no stories being told in them. It was just random matches thrown together.
> 
> If they would’ve had storylines in that first episode they would’ve retained atleast 1 million viewers.


Yea, I agree. It took them a while to realize what people wanted. I remember how hyped everyone everywhere was when that Cody breaking the window to get to Jericho segment happened. Everyone loved it. But it took a few weeks until we got to that point, and after that they started adding more segments, but I feel like it was too late for some people at that point.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Yea, I agree. It took them a while to realize what people wanted. I remember how hyped everyone everywhere was when that Cody breaking the window to get to Jericho segment happened. Everyone loved it. But it took a few weeks until we got to that point, and after that they started adding more segments, but I feel like it was too late for some people at that point.


I remember it took something like a month before they gave Mox (their bighest draw) an in-ring promo.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> I do understand how TV works. I do understand that the numbers are often higher for the premiere and then goes down but when it comes to actual great shows, very often the numbers grow after the first season. Not the case for AEW. WWE Raw (which in my opinion isn’t a good product) still doubles AEW in viewership despite going head to head with Monday Night Football.
> 
> You are very naive if you think that they could not have hold on to a bigger chunk of the 1.4 million who watched that first episode.


No you clearly don't. Unless it's something that becomes transcendent and mainstream phenomenon (like GOT), many shows, many considered "good shows", see a crash after the premier (Better Call Saul, Fear of the Walking Dead, Mr Robot, Jane The Virgin, Lucifer..). Any season premiere for shows like AI/TV/AGT always get the high views then drop a little, and then after "audition" shows are over they lose more viewers. + You can see them losing viewers year on year. Look at Game On! which started this year that went from 4.5m to 2.9m in 1 month.
It's been the trend for TV for the past 5 years. I bet you that Cody new show will follow a similar trend. 

It's not only STUPID to STILL shit on AEW's booking for shit that happened 1+ year ago as if they couldn't/can't improve, but to bring up the "1.4m to 800K" argument is just laughable and shows how none of you understand how TV works.

The fact that none of you is even willing to admit (because none of you even mentions) that the shows and the ratings would be better with a crowd, shows me more that you don't take everything into consideration, and have a narrow view on things. This is a start-up who had to adapt to a global pandemic that shifted many of their plans and diluted many of their big moments (celebrities involvement and debuts).

I have my own complaints about AEW (frequent long matches on TV, putting breaks "filler episodes" on after special TVs, not enough Moxley). AEW is a good show because at its absolute worst, I'm gona see an indy spotty match where they do everything and a million kickouts (Young Bucks match), which is still highly entertaining when done right and no one gets hurt.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Christ all 7 threads posted negative. Why didn't your phrase it the other way round?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

-The women's championship title belt


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, if you want to be incredibly ignorant and obnoxious here with these laughable comments, then I’d say it’s only fair for me to make up for these bad flaws on your post by trying to motivate the actual rational/passionate fans on here.
> 
> Don’t let these whining critics discourage you from sharing your optimistic opinions.
> 
> ...


calling people ignorant and obnoxious 😂😂😂 how original
isn't that an insult ?
thanks for proving my point exactly
i can always count on the intelligence level of fanboys to prove my points
have a nice day


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

A fan is someone who follows a product and reviews it objectively is able to praise the product and also criticize it when approriate while accepting constructive criticism of the product without issue or anger

A fanboy is someone who follows a product and is so in love with it that their opinions are clouded with that love and will rarely (or never) say a bad thing about the product and when someone has a negative opinion of the product they will retort with aggressive insulting and sometimes personal attacks

Unfortunately, the AEW section of the forum is filled with fanboys, much more than the WWE forum


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Unfortunately, you're just wrong; especially since the whining critics drown out whatever praises the fans give here about the product. It's almost like the show can't seem to do anything right no matter what they do, but yet we're supposed to believe that some of you folks are being 'objective' and that complaining all the time is appropriate :lol 



VIP86 said:


> calling people ignorant and obnoxious 😂😂😂 how original
> isn't that an insult ?
> thanks for proving my point exactly
> i can always count on the intelligence level of fanboys to prove my points
> have a nice day


Weren't you the one attacking the fans in a subtle insult in your original post?

I know that it wasn't me who got really defensive over the fans making posts that you disagreed with. I kinda thought you were supposed to be smarter than this too, but you're just proving that the intelligence level of the 'fanboys' are truly even higher in comparison.

For the record, I suppose that your comment about the intelligence level of the 'fanboys' is somehow more 'original.' What a hypocrite 😂


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Shleppy said:


> A fan is someone who follows a product and reviews it objectively is able to praise the product and also criticize it when approriate while accepting constructive criticism of the product without issue or anger
> 
> A fanboy is someone who follows a product and is so in love with it that their opinions are clouded with that love and will rarely (or never) say a bad thing about the product and when someone has a negative opinion of the product they will retort with aggressive insulting and sometimes personal attacks
> 
> Unfortunately, the AEW section of the forum is filled with fanboys, much more than the WWE forum


You missed out the group of folk that come on with only negative opinions in order to get a reaction. They are usually offended wwe fans or attention seekers trying to provoke a reaction. They are easy to spot just look at the threads they have created abd they will be either wwe fan threads or virtually completely negative about AEW. There should be a balance of negative and positive or you should removed from the forum.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Unfortunately, you're just wrong; especially since the whining critics drown out whatever praises the fans give here about the product. It's almost like the show can't seem to do anything right no matter what they do, but yet we're supposed to believe that some of you folks are being 'objective' and that complaining all the time is appropriate :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first: nope, my original comment wasn't directed at a specific person
it was Hypothetical in case of the OP have to deal with these kind of comments, like i did and still do regularly
despite praising AEW many times, unfortunately fanboys only see the criticisms

second: every action has a reaction
when you call me "ignorant and obnoxious", you have to expect that the response would be just as harsh
although my choice of words wasn't remotely that harsh
so i wasn't being a hypocrite since i'm not the one who started targeting people directly with comments like "ignorant and obnoxious"

for the record, i'm not that angry at you (not that you care anyway), since i got used to these insults
but i wish fans judge something with their brain not with their heart, and this is not an insult by the way


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

thisissting said:


> or you should removed from the forum.


and that is exactly the problem here
people think they have the right to remove other people from the forum because they don't agree with them
defeats the idea of why forums were created in the first place


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The entrance music for alot of the wrestlers are bland and forgettable to me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thisissting said:


> You missed out the group of folk that come on with only negative opinions in order to get a reaction. They are usually offended wwe fans or attention seekers trying to provoke a reaction. They are easy to spot just look at the threads they have created abd they will be either wwe fan threads or virtually completely negative about AEW. There should be a balance of negative and positive or you should removed from the forum.


There's not a balance of positive and negative things happening on AEW. You'd have to be a fanboy or disingenuous to say that there is.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I like how every fan skipped over my post talking first hand how toxic the fan base is


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

La Parka said:


> There's not a balance of positive and negative things happening on AEW. You'd have to be a fanboy or disingenuous to say that there is.


Most of the negative posters have absolutely nothing positive to say though and try abd ruin the peogranne for fans of the show. That is also your opinion I would say there are way more positive things to say about the show than negative. Both your statements by the way are only your opinion given that you have not backed them up with any facts. Your second one is also bordering on abusive.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

VIP86 said:


> and that is exactly the problem here
> people think they have the right to remove other people from the forum because they don't agree with them
> defeats the idea of why forums were created in the first place


Are you fan of anything aew do then or just like bringing up negatives? It's not about being removed for not agreeing it's being removed for spamming fan forums with entirely negative topics. That serves no purpose but to cause arguments.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Are you fan of anything aew do then or just like bringing up negatives? It's not about being removed for not agreeing it's being removed for spamming fan forums with entirely negative topics. That serves no purpose but to cause arguments.


This isn't a fan forum it's a discussion forum


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This isn't a fan forum it's a discussion forum


This discussion forum isn't supposed to be a negative hivemind either


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> This discussion forum isn't supposed to be a negative hivemind either


So AEW should do better. Many of us are happy to heap praise on them when they do good


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Are you fan of anything aew do then or just like bringing up negatives? It's not about being removed for not agreeing it's being removed for spamming fan forums with entirely negative topics. That serves no purpose but to cause arguments.


if i'm not a fan of anything AEW is doing i will ignore them completely just like i'm ignoring WWE completely
i have ZERO posts in the WWE section
plus, from my knowledge of using forums all my life and favoring them over social media sites, there is no such thing as fans ONLY forum
and what's even more troubling is that you don't count me as a "fan" because i like to point out flaws in the product

i consider social media sites to be the dumpster of the internet, because everyone can easily insult anyone Without consequences
that's why i like forums because they have moderators to make sure no one acts like he have the right to be an asshole to people


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Womens Division.

Cody RHHHodes.

The way that anyone with muscle definition is basically just hired to be fed to 'The Elite'.

Nearly every match tries to be some epic and goes too long. Sometimes you just need to feed a jobber to one of your Stars quickly. Why's Brian Cage having competitive matches with generic spot monkeys on Dark?

How uncompetitive the Main Event scene is. It was obvious that Moxley wasn't going to lose any of his feuds except the Omega one, and Omega feels the same. Why's modern Pro Wrestling so allergic to having a competitive back and forth Main Event scene with multiple Stars?

They have far too many people on TV who just shouldn't be. Yes WWE has some dreadful Pro Wrestlers but generally they limit their roles and TV time, AEW has a bunch of people that qualify as being the worst Pro Wrestler to ever appear on TV.

The Super Marks like DammitChrist who cant handle any kind of critique towards AEW and act like everything is perfect, everything they like is perfect and everything they dislike is the worst thing ever.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I like how every fan skipped over my post talking first hand how toxic the fan base is


Mate, why even bother at this point? There's no discussing with the AEW sheep.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Most of the negative posters have absolutely nothing positive to say though and try abd ruin the peogranne for fans of the show. That is also your opinion I would say there are way more positive things to say about the show than negative. Both your statements by the way are only your opinion given that you have not backed them up with any facts. Your second one is also bordering on abusive.


We’re not trying to ruin anything for YOU. We’re giving our opinion on a product that we wish was way better. THAT’S IT. Don’t read the thread if you don’t like it.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Wow this thread quickly got scrutinized and nearly labelled as blasphemy. Good fucking thread idea OP, don't let someone tell you otherwise. There are tons of things wrong with AEW

-too much creative freedom(see Miro, MJF/Jericho singing)

-matches that run too long on Dynamite leaving for not enough segment time to build on character development.

-Young Bucks as champions.

I'm sure there's more. I don't want to get into super fans or critics because they are NOT involved with the creative side of the AEW product. But I can honestly say that the super fans over rate the shit out of AEW especially when they say that AEW is always better and Dynamite always puts on better shows than WWE. I don't believe that to be the case at all. More often than not, Smackdown is a more enjoyable show than Dynamite. Although Dynamite does have its moments of being a better show on a good week.

Edit: ok the original thread title wasnt the greatest idea since not everyone here has lost hope? But regardless...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The Super Marks like DammitChrist who cant handle any kind of critique towards AEW and act like everything is perfect, everything they like is perfect and everything they dislike is the worst thing ever.


There's also super-critics like @Eva MaRIHyse who can't tolerate any kind of praises towards the show and acts like anything that displeases him (even if something he dislikes is just nitpicking or incredibly trivial to his 'tastes') is the worst situation in the planet.

Don't call me out like that again if you're just going to keep using this stupid strawman argument.



JeSeGaN said:


> Mate, why even bother at this point? There's no discussing with the AEW sheep.


That's ironic and rich coming from someone who conveniently ignored my lengthy response to your post about how "awful" the "AEW sheep" are :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How uncompetitive the Main Event scene is. It was obvious that Moxley wasn't going to lose any of his feuds except the Omega one, and Omega feels the same. Why's modern Pro Wrestling so allergic to having a competitive back and forth Main Event scene with multiple Stars?


Because somebody convinced promoters that a competitive main event scene in which the belt could change hands at any moment didn't bring prestige to belts. What really brought prestige to the belts was long reigns where the champion just runs through everybody.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> That's ironic and rich coming from someone who conveniently ignored my lengthy response to your post about how "awful" the "AEW sheep" are :lol


Because I know it's useless to argue with you.

Granted, you're not a huge superfan that thinks everything AEW does is the best thing ever (unlike some others on this site), but you're darn close.

AEW does many, many, maaaaaaany things wrong and you seemingly won't accept that and make a fuss about criticism. Believe me or not, I like AEW. I'm just not blinded by pure fanboying or hatred of WWE or whatever the f*ck it is


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

]


JeSeGaN said:


> Because I know it's useless to argue with you.
> 
> Granted, you're not a huge superfan that thinks everything AEW does is the best thing ever (unlike some others on this site), but you're darn close.
> 
> AEW does many, many, maaaaaaany things wrong and you seemingly won't accept that and make a fuss about criticism. Believe me or not, I like AEW. I'm just not blinded by pure fanboying or hatred of WWE or whatever the f*ck it is


MAYBE if some of you folks toned down with the endless complaints on here, then I'd actually be more willing to share my criticism with the product.

However, there's already (more than) enough criticism and complaints on this section as it is, so I won't do that much. I'll just stick with the optimism until then, especially since the shows have consistently been entertaining overall.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Video game style wrestling i.e lack of selling, lack of psychology, too many spots for them to mean anything. 

Wrestlers that are too green for cameras placed in competitive matches: Sonny Kiss, The Aclaimed, Marko Stunt, Kip Sabian, Private Party, Joey Janela etc. 

Horrible matches on Dark. 

Matches too long and therefore making Dynamite too predictable. 

Too many post match beat downs. 

Chris Jericho and Jim Ross pissing on their legacies.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> I'll just stick with the optimism until then


Nothing wrong with that.

I wanna be positive about it too, but there's just so much that doesn't click with me and I won't act like it does.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> We’re not trying to ruin anything for YOU. We’re giving our opinion on a product that we wish was way better. THAT’S IT. Don’t read the thread if you don’t like it.


Iv about 5 of these boys on ignore already. I don't need to listen people being negative 24 7 it's not a healthy state of mind to be in. Most of these people have nothing constructive to say either. I don't mind constructive criticism where people are also reflecting on some things that work well mixed in with a few suggestions how to improve. It is very clear that some people clearly want the thing to fail and come on here to spout negative criticism only. It is these people who should just fuck off and get a life.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Iv about 5 of these boys on ignore already. I don't need to listen people being negative 24 7 it's not a healthy state of mind to be in. Most of these people have nothing constructive to say either. I don't mind constructive criticism where people are also reflecting on some things that work well mixed in with a few suggestions how to improve. It is very clear that some people clearly want the thing to fail and come on here to spout negative criticism only. It is these people who should just fuck off and get a life.


I'm constructive daily. Still get hate.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay let me get in this properly.

1. I addressed this earlier But I think most of the entrance music for the wrestlers are trash. They really need to do better on that front. Rock is not all that popular anymore and if they're going to get more fans than I feel like the Music is gotta be current. Get more EDM, and Hip-Hop in there for god sakes. 

2.The Women's Division. They barley do anything with their women and I'm really dissapointed in them because I feel like this was gonna be the ONE era where they would shine in but nope. 

3. The announcers. I'd get rid of JR and one of the other 2 and only replace them with one Younger Guy. I've always hated 3/4 man commentary teams There's no need for that many people.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

This is pure insanity. It's been done to death. The negativity has toned down a lot as most of us are posting far less, but the negativity basically stops when AEW puts on a good fucking show.

For those who seem to think we are too negative, explain why our positivity, for example in the thread about what we enjoyed about AEW in 2020, wasn't responded to? Why it's never brought up when you want to talk about the Angry Aussies? Because it does not suit your agenda. I don't think half of you understand what constructive criticism is, because what we post is constructive. None of us come in and say "that was shit", but plenty of AEW fans see Marko Stunt wrestle a giant and say "that was good" and don't say why. 

And to come in here and say "criticism is fine, it's the attitidude blah blah blah". I call bullshit. Criticism has never been welcome here. Some of you even defend Rache Chanel for fucks sake then wonder why we don't think you have good opinions. Don't get me wrong, everyone is entitled to an opinion but that does not mean you opinion is correct or even good.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Iv about 5 of these boys on ignore already. I don't need to listen people being negative 24 7 it's not a healthy state of mind to be in. Most of these people have nothing constructive to say either. I don't mind constructive criticism where people are also reflecting on some things that work well mixed in with a few suggestions how to improve. It is very clear that some people clearly want the thing to fail and come on here to spout negative criticism only. It is these people who should just fuck off and get a life.


the only people who want AEW to fail are the WWE super fanboys
and those are easy to spot, just like the AEW ones


----------



## BepBoopBop (Aug 13, 2020)

TNT Championship Belt - The belt itself looks okay, but the red strap is horrendous - would look cooler if it had a white or black strap.
The aesthetic of the show, not a fan of the gold and white logo with a colorful background - just make the full logo white.
Lack of singles matches and stars - it feels like everyone is in a faction, stable or has a manger and there are no solo acts.
Orange Cassidy is like the Old Roman Reigns without the good looks or believably - should be a low-card comedy act, he has been over used..
Casino Battle Royal, the best part about the Royal Rumble is the entrances and the Casino Battle Royal takes this away.
Luchasaurus gimmick is dumb, he would be cooler without the mask, Marko Stunt needs to go away forever too
Miro is badass but the wedding story-line is lame and kip sabin needs to go to the gym or leave Miro alone 
FTW Championship either needs to gain some value and become a legitimate title or be removed - it currently feels like a cheap prop
I do not like the stage - Kenny Omegas entrance would be cooler if he entered through the middle and not from one of the sides.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

VIP86 said:


> the only people who want AEW to fail are the WWE super fanboys
> and those are easy to spot, just like the AEW ones


To be honest I think some of the AEW fans want it to fail more than any critic. That seems weird, but people are idiosyncratic.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> To be honest I think some of the AEW fans want it to fail more than any critic. That seems weird, but people are idiosyncratic.


if only AEW super fanboys realise that their behavior will be the reason AEW will turn into their greatest fear, just another WWE clone

if a company's fan base are just obedient sheep, then the company will become lazy and complacent just like WWE did

the real problem behind the annoying arguments here, is the fanboys.
i will just quote another post i made in another thread



VIP86 said:


> if you want to praise everything AEW
> then MAKE A THREAD ABOUT IT, nobody is holding your hands
> 
> don't just wait for someone to complain about AEW only for you to jump in and complain about the people complaining
> ...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

These fans are tremendously loyal until they are not. It might be healthier to cultivate some general fans that are going to be less off-putting ambassadors for the product.

There’s a downside to generating more money per head. You have fewer heads.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Because somebody convinced promoters that a competitive main event scene in which the belt could change hands at any moment didn't bring prestige to belts. What really brought prestige to the belts was long reigns where the champion just runs through everybody.


And Pro Wrestling has been dying a slow death ever since as we stumble from one incredibly boring overly long chosen one Title run to the next.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> There's also super-critics like @Eva MaRIHyse who can't tolerate any kind of praises towards the show and acts like anything that displeases him (even if something he dislikes is just nitpicking or incredibly trivial to his 'tastes') is the worst situation in the planet.
> 
> Don't call me out like that again if you're just going to keep using this stupid strawman argument.
> 
> ...


How can I not tolerate any praises towards AEW?

Team Taz is great. Jericho was pretty great at first. The Inner Circle was pretty good at first. MJF showed a lot of potential. Archer has been solid. AEW has a few positives but you act like every single thing AEW does is perfect and that no one can reasonably critique anything to do with AEW.

And you always do this, everything you like is perfect and anyone who critiques it is wrong and stupid for not liking exactly what you like. You really shouldn't have such an ego.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And you always do this, everything you like is perfect and anyone who critiques it is wrong and stupid for not liking exactly what you like. You really shouldn't have such an ego.


You literally do the exact same thing every single time I see you post on this site, Eva. A bit hypocritical, no?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> ]
> 
> 
> MAYBE if some of you folks toned down with the endless complaints on here, then I'd actually be more willing to share my criticism with the product.
> ...


It's a forum. 
Forums are made for discussion. 
Discussion does not happen without dispute.

We need people who critcize as well as we need people who defend.
In an ideal world, we'll find the fabled, mystic "common ground". 
In a wrestling-fandom-world we cut promos on each other instead and never find a solution because there is no ring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At the 100,000 foot level, my problem is the schizophrenic booking. Everything else is a sublayer of that with one exception which I will get to. It is 100% clear that multiple people are booking segments for Dynamite. Some know what they are doing and some know nothing about how to properly lay out a show. You can really see that especially when the segments air back to back. Ultimately that is what they need to fix. There are people in positions of authority behind the scenes that should just be in a performer role. Wrestler to booker is not a skill set that always translates and that is OK.

The second issue is I just hate three person (or more!) announce booths. I hate that WWE has been doing it forever and it annoys me here too. You should have a play by play person and a color person. Occasionally a guest to commentate on a particular match is OK too. But it all gets jumbled up with three main people. JR and Tony are both play by play guys by trade but yet they have Excalibur being the main play by play guy here. Tony is doing mostly color commentary here now and I like Tony so I would make Dynamite JR and Tony or JR and Taz, but Taz should be a straight heel color guy if so, not fluctuating between characters between commentary and manager. I HATE that. Have Excalibur and his 100 tope suicida calls go to Dark.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> *It's a forum.
> Forums are made for discussion.
> Discussion does not happen without dispute.*
> 
> ...


Hey, I’m just about the last person on here who “needs” to hear that bolded speech 

I just want the frustrated critics (not you though) to remember what you just stated here in that bolded part of your post whenever they decide to whine about the fans being “WOAT” due to their passion for the product.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, I’m just about the last person on here who “needs” to hear that bolded speech
> 
> I just want the frustrated critics (not you though) to remember what you just stated here in that bolded part of your post whenever they decide to whine about the fans being “WOAT” due to their passion for the product.


Due to their passion for discussing us instead of the product. Hence why 17 of them have been banned and only 1 critic. I would be very happy to discuss AEW with you and your mates. Unfortunately it does not happen.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Are you really counting how many people are banned and which group they belong in lol?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Are you really counting how many people are banned and which group they belong in lol?


Not really. Saw Chip post it and it's further proof as to who is the problem.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Are you really counting how many people are banned and which group they belong in lol?


He's not, I am.

I started when DammitChrist started saying that the problems always start with the critics and have kept track since. If you asked me to name them all I couldn't but I know the number is now 17 banned who are hardcore AEW loyalists and just 1 critic (Rainmaker)

One loyalist was permanently banned also


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ahhhh i get ya. I wonder which group I would get placed in if I got banned, since I praise them and shit on them pretty equally in threads lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Ahhhh i get ya. I wonder which group I would get placed in if I got banned, since I praise them and shit on them pretty equally in threads lol.


You're one of us.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Ahhhh i get ya. I wonder which group I would get placed in if I got banned, since I praise them and shit on them pretty equally in threads lol.


Neither because you're neutral. 

I wouldn't put you in either category.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Maybe I've not noticed but Klitch generally is friendlier and agrees more with "the haters".

@RapShepard is the only regular poster on here that I feel doesn't fit into either group. Even our own @Firefromthegods is a dirty Chip Chipperson loving critic.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Ah man can we stop with this AEW loyalists vs the haters nonsense. The two stables need to go head to head and settle this once and for all.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Look I'm of the opinion that if you consider yourself to be part of a stable of internet posters and the thing you do is collective go and like the posts of the people "in your stable" or whatever, then you really need to consider a new hobby.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> Ah man can we stop with this AEW loyalists vs the haters nonsense. The two stables need to go to head to head and settle this once and for all.


In a stadium stampede match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Thomazbr said:


> Look I'm of the opinion that if you consider yourself to be part of a stable of internet posters and the thing you do is collective go and like the posts of the people "in your stable" or whatever, then you really need to consider a new hobby.


We're not a "stable" with designated leaders or whatever but there is definitely sides.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Which there shouldn't be


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

If you admit theres a hater x loyalist thing going on then the whole discussion isn't one in good faith. It's tribalism. The loyalists will never admit that a thing is bad and a hater will never admit that a thing is good because that its admiting that their "side" is wrong and it's very difficult for humans to actually do that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brad Boyd said:


> Ah man can we stop with this AEW loyalists vs the haters nonsense. The two stables need to go head to head and settle this once and for all.


Nah, you can forget about it. The fact that they keep gloating and rubbing the number of good posters who got canned recently (even though that just goes to show you how that correlates to the same negative sources frustrating them) obnoxiously down my face kills any chances of this getting 'settled' for good.

Edit:

I'll just mostly focus on counting more votes, and working on my lengthy 2020 RTC results thread for the rest of this week in the meantime.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, you can forget about it. The fact that they keep gloating and rubbing the number of good posters who got canned recently (even though that just goes to show you how that correlates to the same negative sources frustrating them) obnoxiously down my face kills any chances of this getting 'settled' for good.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'll just mostly focus on counting more votes, and working on my lengthy 2020 RTC results thread for the rest of this week in the meantime.


Are the haters to blame for getting those guys banned though? I didn't catch what happened to Erik or Rainmaker.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thomazbr said:


> Look I'm of the opinion that if you consider yourself to be part of a stable of internet posters and the thing you do is collective go and like the posts of the people "in your stable" or whatever, then you really need to consider a new hobby.


We sarcastically call ourself the Angry Aussies after being forced into what they believe is a stable. We aren't actually a stable or anything like it. There's just people who want to discuss wrestling and people who want to discuss us instead.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, you can forget about it. The fact that they keep gloating and rubbing the number of good posters who got canned recently (even though that just goes to show you how that correlates to the same negative sources frustrating them) obnoxiously down my face kills any chances of this getting 'settled' for good.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'll just mostly focus on counting more votes, and working on my lengthy 2020 RTC results thread for the rest of this week in the meantime.


We're only pointing it out because it was you saying that we are the problem. At 17-1 (With 1 perma ban) it's pretty fair to say we never really were the issue.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i can't see any pure haters here (between the people who post regularly)
even the people who criticise AEW the most, have a few good things to say about the company.
but i do see pure fanboys, who can't even handle the idea of someone having 1 negative opinion

but nobody is answering my question
why fanboys don't make more threads praising AEW ?
they just wait for a thread with criticism to jump in and complain about the people who complain
how is this a normal behavior ?
shouldn't you "support" the company by pointing out the infinitely good and logical things ?

i still didn't meet 1 fanboy who can present a counter argument that makes sense and makes me say "you know what you have a point"
their arguments always ends and often starts with personal insults
and there are the fanboys who don't use personal insults
but instead they talk in a very condescending way to send a message that your opinion is worthless compared to them

i've only met one group of people who fit this description
PC people/SJW/feminists
they like to scream about democracy and freedom
but once you present a different point of view, then the entitlement kicks in


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> but nobody is answering my question
> why fanboys don't make more threads praising AEW ?
> they just wait for a thread with criticism to jump in and complain about the people who complain
> how is this a normal behavior ?
> shouldn't you "support" the company by pointing out the infinitely good and logical things ?


Because AEW isn't that great and people know it. When AEW nails it you have a whole heap of excitement and threads, I remember when Sting debuted there was legit a full front page of positive stuff ranging from Kenny's angle to Sting's return to the Mox/Kenny match, speculation on what the future holds etc.

Now we're back to bad shows and there is very little positive chatter, mainly negative on here, the fans are angry at the critics and we're back where we are most weeks however there are people that rate this show a 7/10 every week MINIMUM no matter what they do and then you ask them WHY they like it and they go "How dare you ask that!" like it's not okay to ask why someone liked something. They get upset and respond like that because they're inflating numbers for one of two reasons:

1. They feel like if they don't say "Dub good" every single week it makes them less of a fan.

2. They don't want to agree that maybe the likes of myself, Cult, Wood and the rest of the critics might just be right about The Dub.

It makes no sense that a show the whole forum rates a 2-3 on average gets rated a 7/10 or 8/10 by others.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Brad Boyd Erik copped a week for Insulting ozzell. Would have just warned him or engaged in a chat but then I saw the next report and it was just him attacking oz and not talking about sting or punk

RainmakerV2 i don't know was even in shit


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Klitschko said:


> Are you really counting how many people are banned and which group they belong in lol?


Sad and cliquey.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

After watching bits of WWE in 2020 and culminating with the TLC main event in which a guy was apparently killed whilst the bosses casually watched on 😂 . A year which has sank it to being on par with WCW 2000 in terms of illogical trash. I'm not sure I can ever truly criticize AEW again 😳.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's not, I am.
> 
> I started when DammitChrist started saying that the problems always start with the critics and have kept track since. If you asked me to name them all I couldn't but I know the number is now 17 banned who are hardcore AEW loyalists and just 1 critic (Rainmaker)
> 
> One loyalist was permanently banned also


Aww, not Rainmaker.

I think it’s usually the apologists who get themselves simply into trouble because they get frustrated they have no answer for the valid criticisms. The people who see the good and bad in AEW are fine because it’s “meh.”


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Moderator warned this guy yet for spamming the forum with negative and misleading threads?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

thisissting said:


> Moderator warned this guy yet for spamming the forum with negative and misleading threads?


I did change the original title but he is on my radar


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

OK cool it just gets a bit wearing after a while.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

it's baffling that people have no problem demanding to literally close criticisms threads
talk about the entitlement

oh man, i'm thankful that they really made a great decision choosing an unbiased Moderator 🙏
imagine if they Chose one of the Entitled fanboys to be a Moderator
it could have turned the forum into a corrupt fanboys dictatorship 😂


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

I think AEW is good with long term build-up and the big moments but not with the follow through. 

Every match also doesn't need to go 10-15 minutes for me with spot after spot. Tends to wear thin on me...


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Joey Janella.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*







*

*The oversaturation of tag team matches*
*Too much comedy*
*Too many "heel" factions with no impact*
*The unnecessary intertwining of story lines*
*No real sense of direction*
*The poor presentation of the women's division*
*Cody's self service*
*Important character development being on BTE or Dark*
*Excessive and stupid dive spots with idiots standing around and waiting to catch other idiots*
*Wrestling matches happening without an explained purpose*
*The rapid decline of Chris Jericho; physically and mentally*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

VIP86 said:


> it's baffling that people have no problem demanding to literally close criticisms threads
> talk about the entitlement
> 
> oh man, i'm thankful that they really made a great decision choosing an unbiased Moderator 🙏
> ...


I guarantee you that if one of the big critics became a moderator (such as people like you) that you would just get all of the passionate fans canned (permanently) so that you'll finally get your negative echo-chamber on here in quicker fashion (just like the entitled pessimists that you truly are).

Thank GOD that the position has been taken already, and it's none of you guys.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> I guarantee you that if one of the big critics became a moderator (such as people like you) that you would just get all of the passionate fans canned (permanently) so that you'll finally get your negative echo-chamber on here in quicker fashion (just like the entitled pessimists that you truly are).
> 
> Thank GOD that the position has been taken already, and it's none of you guys.


According to some of your mates FFTG is all on board with us with some even saying he's my alt account


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's not, I am.
> 
> I started when DammitChrist started saying that the problems always start with the critics and have kept track since. If you asked me to name them all I couldn't but I know the number is now 17 banned who are hardcore AEW loyalists and just 1 critic (Rainmaker)
> 
> One loyalist was permanently banned also


*That's what happens when their only responses to logical criticisms are insults.*


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> I guarantee you that if one of the big critics became a moderator (such as people like you) that you would just get all of the passionate fans canned (permanently) so that you'll finally get your negative echo-chamber on here in quicker fashion (just like the entitled pessimists that you truly are).
> 
> Thank GOD that the position has been taken already, and it's none of you guys.


let me see
who starts conversations with personal insults ? = fanboys
who always asks for the closure of threads ? = fanboys
who is getting banned 99% of the time for ignoring the argument and going straight for the insults ? = fanboys
who started complaining when the new Moderator was first appointed ? = fanboys
(fanboys literally said that the "haters" appointed their own Moderator)
did you ever see a critic asking for the closure of threads praising AEW ? = NO
did you ever see a critic asking new members to "get off his forum" like it's his personal property ? = NO (happened to me personally)

i think it's pretty clear who doesn't believe in freedom of choice or opinion
and who resorts to petty insults for the lack of valid arguments


----------

